# Ebani - missing supposed drowned



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the ship Ebani? My cousin's looking for info about this ship in 1952 as a relative of hers was lost at sea from it.
The coordinates given were lat. 4 degrees 23N and long. 4 degrees 32W - where is that?
Thanks,
tgar


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Off the coast of Liberia would be my guess. (Click on the attachment.) I marked the spot "Co-ordinates". Please, I am NOT a navigator. I'd much rather you wait for confirmation from a professional.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Google...........Elder Dempster.....Ebani.

Lots to read.

A more accurate position is included below.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bang on, Sparkie. Major typo in my effort! (Ouch)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Reefy.


----------

